# Please Help me!



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG My dad had a massive heart-attack tonight, I am livid right now , not in control.
My dad is my life, he raised me when my mom left us, please please I never ever ask for prayers but please pray for this man. He is a Marine for almost 50 years and served his country and his family.
I love him more than life, please pray he will live, please. The phone call was less than 10 minutes ago and I have come here for help, please help me He is my life, I can't live without him, I know this.
I am flying into Florida at 5 am please please pray for my dad.

I don't know when I can post again, please be there for me, please I am dying inside right now :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

rayer: Sending prayers out for you and your dad rayer:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: PLEASE TRY TO BE STRONG .


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Saying prayers for your dad, you and the doctors and nurses tending him. Update us as you can.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Dear one, your Dad is in our prayers. I also pray for you, for your strength and courage in this time. Please keep us posted as you can.
Janis


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know what to do, My sister wont talk to me, she wont answer the phone.
I am going to rip her apart when I get to FL.. I can't get a flight only 5 am. I am so lost right now, beside myself so lost.
I want my dad, please I want him now.. OMG, I am so scared


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Sweetie I'm so sorry about your dad's heart attack. Be assured I will be praying like crazy that the Drs will get him thru this! I have to say they can do amazing things these days!
I know it must be so difficult for you to be so far away.. but you will be there by his side soon. Have a good cry.. get it out it will make you feel better, then try to focus on thinking positive. Focus on the amazing turn arounds you've read about here. Focus on the power of prayer! .. and Trust all will be OK!

We're here for you !

edit: Just saw your other post. Maybe your sister isn't at her phone... try to not get yourself more upset... you need to keep focused and strong for your dad!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea, I'm so sorry. Know that our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very sorry! I sure hope that everything will be OK. rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I feel like a baby! How do I feel like this? I can't loose him, God I can't.
He is my only love, my strength . What can I do without him.
He is my life, when it's all you know how can you focus, live with out them, I can't do this. I just can't :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 
My strength lye's with him. I can't be strong without him, I can't
I am so sorry for all this, for posting my life here. I just need help and guidance.
I can't see my life without him


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry. There aren't enough words to express how sorry I am.

Please try to think positive thoughts and not worry about other things.

You'll be there soon. We're all thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 24 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712739


> I feel like a baby! How do I feel like this? I can't loose him, God I can't.
> He is my only love, my strength . What can I do without him.
> He is my life, when it's all you know how can you focus, live with out them, I can't do this. I just can't :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:
> My strength lye's with him. I can't be strong without him, I can't
> ...


Andrea, I know the shock of what has happened is likely clouding your thoughts. Your husband and children and Nemo need you and I bet you will find inner strength that you didn't know you had. Think of those who you love and who love you and know that you will find the strength to get through this.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this but please try to calm down...you dad needs you. I understand about him being your life but please, you getting upset and sick will not do anyone any good. Stay calm, do what you have to do and we will all pray for your dad and for you.

Please update us when you can and be safe.

Marie & the Boys


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your Dad! I hope everything turns out ok, I'll pray for you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your Dad Andrea  . I'm so sad for you & your family & I can feel your panic.I've been there, it's very frightening. I'll pray for your dad all night long Andrea rayer: . And I'll say a pray for you too rayer: . I truly hope & pray he'll recover. I wish there was something I could do to help you my friend. :grouphug: I'll be here for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping your dad in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Andrea honey, this news is just shocking! I've been in the door 20 minutes from visiting my own dad in hospital, and come home to this! 

You & your dad are in my thoughts babe :grouphug: xxx


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I do understand how you feel, but try to remember how many people survive heart attacks and try to calm down and think positive - a heart attack
is not a death sentence! We're all here for you and sending positive thoughts to you and your dad. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Andrea I am so very sorry...Your dad will be in my thoughts and prayers..Please try to stay strong and positive..I know how you feel...honestly I do.
Praying for you and your dad. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: Andrea, please take a deep breath. it is scary but he will be ok. I just know it :grouphug: my hubby has 4 brothers and each had at least 2 heart attacks, bad ones too. you can't do anything right now, just take the available flight tomorrow and go see him and tell him we are all praying for his recovery. we will pray and pray rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 24 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712739


> I feel like a baby! How do I feel like this? I can't loose him, God I can't.
> He is my only love, my strength . What can I do without him.
> He is my life, when it's all you know how can you focus, live with out them, I can't do this. I just can't :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:
> My strength lye's with him. I can't be strong without him, I can't
> ...


Andrea, Honey,
You are strong because of your Father. Try to remember that, ok? 

I feel awful. I'm praying your sister calls you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Andrea,

I will keep your Father in my prayers. I will keep YOU in my prayers, as well as your family.

OH goodness, how well I can understand how you feel.

Please TRY hard to lean on God, He is there for you.

Also at Church tomorrow I will ask for prayers there for your Father's health and your well being.

LOVE to you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know from experience how hard all of this is right now. My prayers are with you and your dad. Be strong for him and for your family - he needs your strength right now. Please take care.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Andrea,
I am sorry to hear your dad had a heart attack, but you have to trust that he is in good care. I have been in your shoes many times with my father. I will tell you this, that since he is at the hospital The emergency is over and they have his heart attack under control. So please take care of yourself, other wise you will be in no condition to help him. Give your sister the benefit of the doubt until you hear her story. Times like this calls for you all to stand together. 
We will be sure to say some prayers for your family.
Hugs to you from one daddy's girl to another,
Nancy


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 24 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712721


> OMG My dad had a massive heart-attack tonight, I am livid right now , not in control.
> My dad is my life, he raised me when my mom left us, please please I never ever ask for prayers but please pray for this man. He is a Marine for almost 50 years and served his country and his family.
> I love him more than life, please pray he will live, please. The phone call was less than 10 minutes ago and I have come here for help, please help me He is my life, I can't live without him, I know this.
> I am flying into Florida at 5 am please please pray for my dad.
> ...


My heart goes out to you. I do understand how you feel. My Dad was my whole life. He had a massive heart attack when I was 15 years old...it was the scariest thing I have ever gone through...but I survived and so did he. The best thing you can do for your Dad right now is be be possitive, trust in the love you two share, trust that God knows how much you need him and know that there is power in prayer.

you and your Dad are in my prayers,
Linda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm praying for your father Andrea. And I'm praying for you. Hugs to you my friend. :grouphug: Try to calm down. You need to be well, alert and healthy for when you get to Florida. I know it's hard. But you have to be strong for you dad right now. And the others are right. This is the time for family to pull together. You and your sister need each other right now.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Andrea .. I know you are freaking out right now - and you probably wish there was a way to zap you straight over to Florida to be with him.

Like others mentioned - he is in good hands in the hospital, under 24 hour help - so the best you can do is to keep calm, stop to breath and pray - keep busy - pack take care of what you have to do before you leave.

This too is my worst nightmare because my dad is a 14 hour plane ride away in Australia and he's 87 .. 

Things will be ok ... meanwhile, we are all here for you and we are all praying for your dad who is your ROCK !!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending lots of prayers and healing to your Dad!

I know how you are feeling, and am sending you hugs and encouragement. 
He is in a great place and they have so many new medicines and techniques.

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OMG andrea. i don't know what i can say to make you feel better. i know how much your father means to you. i know you're feeling helpless and out of control. but please, know we are all sending you and your father best wishes. you both will continue to be in my thoughts, and will remain there. i wish i could comfort you more. please know we're ALL thinking of you. i'm so sorry.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

XOXOXOXOX..........I'm so sorry! Please know that I am here for you!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Big deep breath sweetie. Prayers to you and your father. Please keep us updated when you can...be strong!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Andrea, no matter how old someone is, the fear of losing a loved one is not childish. It is a totally understandable emotion. I am sure you are in shock and experiencing everything from fear, to anger, to anguish and everything in between. Many of us have been there and all of us unfortunately will have to experience something similar in our lifetime. I'm so very sorry that you are right now. I'll say a prayer for you, your Dad, and your family. Please know that we are here for you and update us whenever you can.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Andrea, I am so sorry! I just said a prayer for your dad and will continue to pray diligently for him. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

We are all here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so so sorry this has happened. I will be praying for you and your dad. I know how hard this is and I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. Please take care of yourself. I hope you'll be able to let us know how things are going after you get there. 
Prayer and good thoughts to you and your dad. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 24 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712756


> I do understand how you feel, but try to remember how many people survive heart attacks and try to calm down and think positive - a heart attack
> is not a death sentence! We're all here for you and sending positive thoughts to you and your dad. :grouphug:[/B]


My thoughts exactly....take a deep breath and try to remain positive so you can be there for your dad....you are stronger than you think Andrea!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

andrea, we are all here for you... i know its easier said than done, but just try to calm down since there isnt anything you can do at this moment. just believe that your father is in good hands and you'll be with him soon enough. Ill be praying for you and your family, esp. your father. if you need anything, please let me know. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for what you are going through...prayers to you and your family rayer:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

andrea, i am sooo sorry this is happening, i can only offer my rayer: and many :grouphug: 's right now, my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Andrea,

My mom (whose name is also Andrea) is my best friend. I know how hard this must be. Stay as strong as you can. Your Dad is going to need that from you. I am saying my prayers and sending huge hugs. rayer: :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Andrea, I am so sorry that this happened. I will keep your father in my prayers. Try to stay strong, your father and your family are going to need you to be strong for them. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am late in seeing this.........I know you are with your Father now!! I hope and pray all is well and you feel much better!! Please keep us informed when you can and God Bless!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andrea, Ours thoughts and prayers are with you and your father. Keep the faith. Many, many people have heart attacks and go on to live happy healthy lives.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continued prayers for you and your father, Andrea.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just now saw this, Andrea. I'm sending my prayers for your father, you, and your family.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Andrea, I'm keeping your dad in my prayers. I cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending love hugs and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I just came online and saw this, Andrea. So, you should already be on your way to see your Dad.

Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with you and your Dad. And, your sister, too. rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sorry Andrea..sending you prayers and hugs ,wish i could do more :grouphug: jo


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrea left me an IM this morning and said that her father is in ICU..........and she is so very thankful and ever so grateful to all of you for the loving concern you have shown by your posts. She said she would call me later today to let me know how things are going and I will certainly update everyone for her. Keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and Marsha praying for Andrea's Dad.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm just seeing this....

Please know that my prayers and thoughts are with your dad, your family, and you.... My dad is the light of my life also therefore I can relate...


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Andrea, I tried to post this message last night, but couldn't get it to go. I kept getting a message about lack of bandwidth - have no idea what that means. Anyway, here's a copy of last night's post:

_Andrea, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad's heart attack. As many have said before me, with today's technology, a heart attack is no longer a death sentence. I'm sure he is in good hands. I know how you feel -- my Dad had a heart attack many years ago and he survived. All I could think of was I need to get there. Trust me, you will feel better when that plane lands and you get to the hospital. Try to be calm. He will need your strength when you get there. I'm sending prayers for your Dad's speedy recovery and for strength for you to get through this.

Pat_

I know you must be with your father by now and I hope he is well on his way to recovery. Be strong. My prayers and positive thoughts continue to come your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Carol, thank you so much for the update on Andrea's dad. My dad is 80 and I cannot imagine the emotions she's going through. I am keeping her dad in my prayers and Andrea, of course.

Linda


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying your dad makes a complete recovery. Hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sending you many good wishes and my prayers!!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry Andrea....please know we are sending out prayers and good wishes for you and your Dad. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 24 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712802


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 24 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712739





> I feel like a baby! How do I feel like this? I can't loose him, God I can't.
> He is my only love, my strength . What can I do without him.
> He is my life, when it's all you know how can you focus, live with out them, I can't do this. I just can't :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:
> My strength lye's with him. I can't be strong without him, I can't
> ...


Andrea, Honey,
You are strong because of your Father. Try to remember that, ok? 

I feel awful. I'm praying your sister calls you.
xoxoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]
So glad to hear your Father is in ICU. It's the best place to be. 
I understand your fear, and frenzy, Andrea. I was Daddy's Little Girl, too. My Father was the best there is. He survived a heart attack, a triple bypass, an abdominal bypass, and, died of stomach cancer in 1986 at the age of 52. 

I pray all goes well for your Father. Try to take care of yourself, too. We need you!
xoxoxo


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea I am so very sorry to hear this, I will keep you, your dad and all family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: 
I pray your dad can make a full recovery rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Saying many prayers & sending lots of good thoughts & hugs to you & your Dad Andrea. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 24 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712802


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 24 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712739





> I can't lose him, God I can't.
> He is my life, I can't do this. I just can't :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:
> My strength lies with him. I can't be strong without him, I can't
> I can't see my life without him[/B]


Andrea, Honey,
You are strong because of your Father. Try to remember that, ok? [/B][/QUOTE]

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jan 24 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712853


> :grouphug: Andrea, no matter how old someone is, the fear of losing a loved one is not childish. It is a totally understandable emotion.[/B]


You say you got your strength from your dad. Call on it now; it's really there, imbedded deep within you.
_YOU CAN DO THIS!!!_


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thinking of you and your dad...praying for the both of you rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I am just now reading this and couldn't even begin to imagine how scared you were when first hearing of your father's heart attack. Your father, you and your family are in my thoughts. I truly hope for a quick and successful recovery for your father, reading your posts I can tell how close you are with him and how much you care for him. Just remember how many people you have here to look to for support and guidance whenever you need it. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

andrea, my heart goes out to you and your family. You are a strong woman, stay positive hun. You are in my prayers!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm just seeing this! 

I'm so sorry Andrea, you and your dad are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: Please update us when you can. Big hugs! Try and get some rest when you can.....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Andrea...I'm so sorry, hon. :grouphug: You & your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrea I am just reading this. I am praying for your Dad. I am also praying for God to give you the strength to get you through this. We all have inner strength we don't know we have until it is needed. It is amazing what we can do when faced with what seem to be impossible situations. You will be strong for your father because you love him so much and he needs you. Keep us posted when you can yourself or through Carol. We are there for you Andrea.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- I just got on line and saw your post. My heart goes out to you, especially since I've just gone through so much with my DH.

You need to be strong now for your Dad -- no matter how much you want to break down and cry.

I'm sending prayers that all will be well and sending hugs and postive energy your way. We're all here for you and SM's power of prayers work miracles.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Andrea, I pray your Dad will recover from the heart attack. I'm so sorry to read this. He'll be so pleased to see you. Hopefully, things will be good news when we hear from you. Take care and please know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear of your dad's heart attack. :bysmilie:

I'm certain he's being well cared for in ICU. I sincerely hope

he pulls through. I know this must be unbearably tough for you,

but please hang in there, Andrea. I'll be thinking of you and your

dad. rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I read this yesterday and was quite worried..so I'm back for an update, but I guess there's no computer available to update us. I pray your dad pulls through this.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

First off I want to thank each and everyone of you for helping me,I cannot tell you what coming here and reading has made me feel like, it's indescribable . I have always posted to prayers and encouragement , but I have never been the OP, I can't express my deepest gratitude for all of you, from my heart.
My dad is ok as can be, he was diagnosed with Unstable Angina, I have never even heard of this before in my life.
I didn't want to post , cause I was so ashamed that I didn't board the plane for FL.
We got to Newark and I had a panic attack, I don't know if anyone knows what that is, I never in a million years have experienced such a feeling in my life.I mean I have heard of them, but good lord it's terrible.
They were so nice to me at the airport, they gave me water and tried to calm me down, Nick opted for a flight 2 hours later. He sat with me in the middle of Newark just holding me, I was just inconsolable , like a baby.
He boarded that plane with nothing, just his wallet and some cash,I don't know what I did to deserve this man in my life.
I kept thinking he has no underwear, I don't know why I was thinking that.
He called me hours later, after he finally found out where my dad was (Hospital) and when he got there the diagnosis was Unstable Angina.
He cursed my family and almost got escorted ou t of the hospital, until he explained what had went on.
My sister and aunt had called me and said my dad had a massive heartache then after that never picked up their cell phones, for 10 hours I have NO information, not even a location. My husband screamed at them, they apologized and said when it first happened thats what they thought it was, they said my dad was grasping his cheat and in sever pain. Fine , maybe I can understand that and maybe forgive that part, but what they did after in my eyes is unforgivable . They never got back with me , I called so many times, probably close to 500 maybe more. I was in a state of fear that I can't even describe. When they say I had the fear of God put in me, they are not lying that is the fear I experienced.
Nick asked them if they had any idea what they did to us, what they put us through? Nick said either way he would have been down there in a heartbeat, but not with the notion that my dad was on his death bed. I can't believe and it is my fault that I have left my dad for so long down there with these irresponsible people, it's my fault.
All I kept thinking was he is going to die and I am not going to be there, this was all I was thinking.
My dad immediately told Nick I want to go home with you, Nick said you were, whether or not you wanted to.
My dad's house has been up for sale for almost or a little over (Not sure) a year now and it's just not moving. Nick said he doesn't care if we take a loss, just get him away from FL and back down to New York with us and his grandchildren.
I can't speak to anyone , typing this right now is making my heart race, this fear is still here and isn't subsiding.
I want to apologize for my posting, I was just so desperate and so scared and I had no-one here with me, so I came here and thought maybe I would calm down, but I am still shaking and my mind is a blank, even though I know my dad will be ok.
I have never experienced the fear of almost loosing someone so close to you, I don't know how people cope or get through it, I just don't know.


I don't know why my reaction has been this bad, I mean I am emotional ,but never like this, ever.
My aunt who is 65 years old and has always been sensible, for her to do this to us, I just can't understand it.
They have tried to call me, but there is no way I can talk at this point, all I feel is complete disgust towards them.
I pulled my phone from the jack and will only talk on my cell phone, I told Nick to tell them to please just leave me alone.
Nick will not be in the same room with them, so I don't think he has relayed my message.
My father had an idea something is going on, but Nick doesn't want to put anymore stress on him, we will explain in a few days, but not now. He will go to Staten Island University, they have a best rated heart center. I will make sure my dad gets the best possible care and be with a doctor HE is comfortable with.
I just want to sleep for awhile and try to feel not this nervousness , I can't make this feeling leave me, I don't know if I should wait a day and then go to my doctor? 
Again, thank you from the bottom of my heart for each individual post, you have no idea the impact you all make on a person when they come here and need support, it's amazing.
All My Gratitude,
Andrea


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Andrea - I am so glad things are ok with your dad.

First things first, your dad is ok, but go to the doctor youself, you are no good to your dad if you are sick. I think you had an anxiety attack - you'll be ok.

Once you firgure out how to get your dad back, and both of you are comfortable, tackle the "others" later.

That was not nice to leave you hanging like that ..

Everything will be ok - just take it step by step...

Hugs to you - and it's ok we are here to listen to you !! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm happy that things have worked out for your dad.
I'll continue to keep you both in my thoughts. I'm wishing for continued health and strength for your dad.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 26 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713510


> Andrea - I am so glad things are ok with your dad.
> 
> First things first, your dad is ok, but go to the doctor youself, you are no good to your dad if you are sick. I think you had an anxiety attack - you'll be ok.
> 
> ...


That's what I wanted to say Andrea. My bleeping pc is giving me grief this morning, but I just want you know I completely understand & thank God your Dad is going to be ok. That's the most important thing. And give your Nick a big hug for being such a great guy. Then go see your doctor to help with your anxiety. You'll be glad you did.I've had a few of those panic attacks in my life during times of high stress, so I know how destructive they can be. Get some rest girlfriend, things will get better. Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Andrea,
I am so glad it is nothing worse with your Dad. I have been through some similar incidents. The first thing you must do is take care of yourself. A call to your doctor is definitely called for. You have to be able to function in order to help your dad. There are medications that can help you. I am dealing with my younger brother who has inoperable cancer, and there are days when I do nothing but cry. He is only 56. You have to be strong just as I do in order to help our loved ones. I couldn't do it without meds. Please call your doctor and explain the situation. I'm sure he'll be able to help you. All our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Reva


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: andrea i hope your dad gets better soon. will have you both in my prayers


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad your father is in better condition then what you were first led to believe. I'm very glad your hubby was there and willing to step up to the plate and deal with your family. I'm in awe that he does not even hesitate that your dad should come to NY with you.

You need some sleep gf. I've had one panic attack and know what it's like. I think the majority of us have experienced them to varying degrees. No shame in that at all in my book. But you must get some sleep. For your physical and mental health. Things can seem so much more overwhelming when dealing with little to no sleep.

Continued prayers and friendship and support...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrea -- I'm glad that things are better. I totally agree with Lina's post.

Your Dad will need care for his Angina. This is caused from blocked arteries and depending on how blocked the arteries are will depend on the treatment that is required up to and including bypass surgery. In any event, Angina is treatable and your Dad should do well. An Angina attack, does mimick a heart attack in how it feels.

You are more than justified in your feelings toward your family. Their lack of responsiveness is truly unforgivable.

And yes, I've had an anxiety attack and they're NO FUN. I never thought I would be the type to have one, but I did and it was too scary. At that point, you just know that you're having a "nervous breakdown".

I'm sure that you will be fine once your stress has subsided. For now you need to rest and try to remain calm. 

You're lucky to have someone like Nick. Know that all will be well. Prayers, Hugs and Positive Thoughts being sent to you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrea, I am more then thankful that your Father did not have a heart attack, this is great news. Now though, that he knows he has angina to deal with he will have to keep on top of it so that "heart attack" does not come.

OH an Panic Attacks.... NO thank you! I had one once, at home. I was like the most confused messed up person ever. I could not even figure out WHAT was wrong or what would help it be right. I can NOT imagine it happening in public. OH my gosh, poor you!

Please, please yes, see your doctor, take care of yourself, you will want to be in top shape to help your Father when he gets back up to your area.

Forgiveness for what happened due to your family, hopefully will come in time.

THANK God for Nick!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, you have been through the mill. Please don't apologize for what you went through. That is so sweet that you are willing to take care of your Dad. I am so glad that he did not have a major heart attack. Take care of yourself and give that husband of yours a big hug and kiss for what he did for you!!! He knew you were at the end of your rope and he picked it up and went to ease your mind!!! Remember, you have him, your children and your Dad to take care of~~~God Bless and Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Andrea, there is absolutely no need for you to apologize for your posts. I can only imagine the wave of emotions you must have been feeling when you heard the news, so your reactions are justified.

Thank God your father is okay. I will continue to keep him in my thoughts. I'm relieved to hear your father will be staying with you and Nick where he'll be able to receive proper care.

Nick sure sounds like a keeper. What an amazing person.  

As for you, you are in desperate need of some R&R. You've got to remember to take care of yourself, too!

Thanks for the update! I hope you'll continue to keep us posted.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Big hugs to you! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry you're going through all of this! Get some rest!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your dad Andrea, but glad to hear that he is in a better condition now. I will keep you and your dad in my thoughts and hope that he continues to feel better (((hugs)))

:grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Andrea I'm so sorry you had a panic attack. this is my worse fear that if something bad happens I'll be the same. so far for any little thing I get really sick to my stomach and can't function what happens if something big happens. 

I'm so glad your dad is going to be ok. with treatment he will be better than before so just take some rest and take care of yourself :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Andrea I am so pleased that your dad is doing better,
and I am so sorry your family let you down :grouphug: 
I just want to let you know my mum lived for 30+ years after her major heart attack,
she also had angina afterwards and had medication to help control that.
Please do go to the doctor and get some help with your panic attacks,
they are so frightening, I know because I have had them in the past.
I will keep you, Nick and your dad and family in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am very thankful your dad is fine (thank you god for answered prayers), but I am with you on being upset with your family. It was unfair to you and I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I suffer from anxiety/panic attacks so I know how scary they can be. Please be gentle with yourself. Take some time to do something relaxing and calming. Deep breaths! Your dad is so blessed to have you to take care of him. I only hope my children care for me as you do your dad! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrea, I'm so glad that your Dad seems to be better. It will give you such relief to have him near you. And the rest of your family? I try to only see the good in people, so I hope that when this has calmed down, you can have a heart to heart with your sister and aunt. They are family, too, and hopefully have some good reasons for their behavior.

And as for Nick? I only have one thing to say--does he have a brother??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea,
So happy your Dad isn't as bad as feared! I don't know the circumstances of why your family called with such scarey news and then not keep contact.. but I can't imagine a justifiable reason. I personally think it was cruel to not keep you informed or just be there for the support being you are so far away. However having said that, I do hope as things play out that you can resolve the problems .

I can totally relate to your fear and anxiety.. I was sooo close to my Mom and she was my life and my rock. I truly felt I could not survive without her being ther for me. Well I was in my mid 20s when she passed and I was certainly in an awful state. BUT I did survive and from then on I knew no matter what I could survive anything else thrown at me!

Take care, dear, and focus on the happy time of having your Dad with you!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Andrea ((hugs, hugs, and more hugs)) - I'm relieved that your father can (and will) be treated for his condition and that he is returning to you....please take care of yourself. I suffer from panic disorder and take medication to control it. Panic attacks are awful awful awful! Like Lacie's Mom I never imagined I would be the type to have this problem, but there it is. Talk to your doctor and if he doesn't listen continue until you find one that does, even if it's a specialist.

Please continue to update us, and never apologize for leaning on your friends.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Glad your father is ok. You have every right to be upset. Geez I would be upset too. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear your dad is doing better. I totally understand your feelings. I am very close to both my parents and would have felt the same way in your situation. God bless you and your husband for taking care of your dad. My prayers continue to be with your dad as he is treated for this condition.

Hugs... :hugging:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Such a lucky woman you are! Your Nick sounds like a true partner. Bless you both.

Anxiety attacks are a normal reaction to extreme stress. I, too, have had one. I agree with all those who indicated that you should be considering making a call to your doctor. Just because you take a medication for an illness/symptom doesn't mean you'll have to take it for the rest of your life.

If your doctor recommends you talking to a therapist, please consider it strongly. It can be scary to think you may benefit from talking to someone, but it can also be enormously liberating.

You've got it all going for you: a father with a treatable illness, an amazing husband, and lots of support. You can do this!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrea I'm so happy to hear your Dad is going to be ok and come back to NY. It was not accpetable how your family treated you. Honestly this may sound harsh, but family members can be real jerks....I know I have plenty of them in my family. Thank goodness you are blessed w/a wonderful husband. Take it one day at a time Andrea. You are an amazing daughter and I'm sure your Father knows that. Be strong! Continued prayers for you and your family!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Just found this post, and I am delighted that your dad is essentially OK. I had a call like that once, too. Dad was in Tennessee and I was in California with four small children and a husband who was out of town, unreachable and it sent me into a tailspin, too. That was nearly 20 years ago. The last time I saw my dad, he was out for his morning walk--regardless of the cold rain--and he has done well. Oh, did I mention that that last time I saw him out walking in the rain was this morning? He's now nearly 84 years old, healthy as a horse, and we now live 2 streets over from him. He and Sammie adore each other, and Sam saw him from the window this morning and just about tore the curtains down trying to get out to visit with him. 

First, here are some tips that I have learned:
1. Panic attacks are no fun. Someone else posted that ther are medications to help you deal with them. It would not hurt to have them handy. Talk to your care provider, and be ready.

2. When your father gets a doctor with whom he is comfortable, talk to this doctor yourself. Be certain that YOU understand your father's condition thoroughly. You may have to have your fath'er's written consent. Privacy regulations are quite strict these days, and actually regulated under Homeland Security. but it is essential that YOU do understand to prevent this kind of thing from happening to you again.

3. Be sure your dad instructs his doctor to see that YOU are notified directly of any change in his health or in case of an emergency. Nothing can substitute for first hand information. Your contact information can be made a permanent part of his medical chart so that the doctor's office and/or the hospital can contact you directly. I am a medical transcriptionist, have handled thousands of charts, and know this is easily done, but easily overlooked, too. Make sure it gets done. 

4. I understand your anger and frustration with your family. Believe me, I've been there, too. I had a brother who notified me of my grandmother's death about a week after her funeral--again, I was in another state, and completely left out of the process. But whada gonna do...they are family, and they are not going to go away. Try to forgive their flaws and move on. When you can, and it may be a while, express to them calmly and honestly how they made you feel. Then don't belabor the point. Remember your siggy about karma, and keep yours pure moving in the right direction, even if they were 100% in the wrong--which they were. Anger and frustration, yours and theirs, can only hurt your dad in the long run. 

5. Never miss an opportunity to tell your dad how you feel about him. You will never be sorry you did. 

6. Nick is a keeper--with or with or without underwear. Oops, did I say that??????

Samsonsmom


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have been thinking about you a lot, andrea... i wish a speedy recovery for your father...i hope you're doing ok.

i know you must be super busy, but i hope to hear an update soon.

BIG HUGS still heading your way. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has been such a hard time for you but I'm glad to see that your dad is going to be fine and he's coming there. I hope you're feeling better and you can put this behind you. I've been thinking about you and your dad and I hope your new update is that he's there and things are fine.
Nick sounds like the best! You need to keep that man.
Hugs and prayers,
Jane


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Andrea,

I am crying as I type this. Bless you sweetheart. First, yes, I know first hand about panic attacks, all of my sisters suffer from them so badly, and I have had one myself, right in the dentist office and off to the ER I had to go. PLEASE do not feel bad about ANYTHING.

I adore Nick so much and am so grateful you have him.

My Mom and Grandma had angina. Mom does wonderful with it, with medication and the symptoms really do seem like a heartattack.

You just worry about you, Nick and Dad.

Have been praying for you and will continue to...

Love ya Andrea

Huge hugs


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 26 2009, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713497


> First off I want to thank each and everyone of you for helping me,I cannot tell you what coming here and reading has made me feel like, it's indescribable . I have always posted to prayers and encouragement , but I have never been the OP, I can't express my deepest gratitude for all of you, from my heart.
> My dad is ok as can be, he was diagnosed with Unstable Angina, I have never even heard of this before in my life.
> I didn't want to post , cause I was so ashamed that I didn't board the plane for FL.
> We got to Newark and I had a panic attack, I don't know if anyone knows what that is, I never in a million years have experienced such a feeling in my life.I mean I have heard of them, but good lord it's terrible.
> ...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Andrea, I am just reading this and I am so glad that your Dad is doing fine. Now you need to get some rest and talk to your doctor. It is so wonderful that your dad is coming "home" to stay with you and your wonerful husband. Losing a parent is one road we all don't want to walk and thank God that your Dad will be ok. Keep up the faith and you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------

